# WCF Game 5: Denver Nuggets (2) @ Los Angeles Lakers (2) [5/27]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're winning this game.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Phil, please get your head out of your *** tonight

Thanks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't wait for the game tonight! Tonight, we dine on Nuggets!

...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Phil is from a town about a half hour from me, so our local sports guy is interviewing him tonight about his time here. Can't wait, should be interesting.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

please don't jinx us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Lakers are 19-0 all time in Game 5 at home when the series is tied at 2.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Alright. Let's get it on!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we go! Lakers about to feast on the Nuggets for dinner! LET'S GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

again our pa annoouncer sucks balls, put me up there, i'll pump people up


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

clien said:


> again our pa annoouncer sucks balls, put me up there, i'll pump people up


Yeah, I've said it before - I know the guy has been around forever, but he's a TERRIBLE PA announcer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Has Gasol even touched the ball yet on offense?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This team is driving me crazy. How is it that we don't have any energy to start *this* game?

The tone was set by Fisher bricking a wide open three, then Billups knocking down one with Fisher in his face. My Lord, Derek...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Terrible start we might lose this damn game. We spend the majority of the early going giving the ball to Bynum who's been off balance on every damn play. 

Cut the crap and post gasol or Kobe. Stop with the early Bynum stuff. 

And Fisher needs to go I mean he gives Billups 5 early points to start the game. come on guys. 

Ariza gotta finish those plays as well inside.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Terrible start we might lose this damn game. We spend the majority of the early going giving the ball to Bynum who's been off balance on every damn play.
> 
> Cut the crap and post gasol or Kobe. Stop with the early Bynum stuff.
> 
> ...


Yeah, trusting Bynum to score early was just plain retarded. If you're going to post someone early, post the more reliable Gasol.

That made no sense. Bynum can wait his damn turn.

Nice pass by Kobe there...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Was that *energy* that I just saw on *defense*???!!!!:champagne::champagne:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*now That Was Andrew ****ing Bynum!!!!!*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great job, Drew. And nice defense on the other end.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Finally a damn grown man move by Bynum thats how you play to hell with this off balance stuff use your damn size and get busy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher with his 2nd straight jumper. 8-0 run. Good ****.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If we make jumpers, everything gets so much easier! Thank you, Derek! Finally!

Big time move by Andrew, just big time. We'll take some more of that, please.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

why do I feel like Fisher is gonna miss every time he shoots I'm almost stunned when he makes baskets.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

time to get Gasol cranked up now. Then get Ariza something easy then go to Kobe for 3 straight takes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> why do I feel like Fisher is gonna miss every time he shoots I'm almost stunned when he makes baskets.


Yeah, it's become like an added bonus. Almost as if, every basket he makes is like a gift from the referees, or the other team, or God, or somebody or something out there...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Just an awful foul call on Bynum.

WTF was that?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Two fouls on Bynum - let's see if the "Candy Man" can come in and do some damage here.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Fisher!!!! Aaaaahhhh!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher hits his 3rd straight! This is breaking news!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, nice shot by Billups.

Offensive boards are killing us again to start.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That was pathetic. They brick a dunk and we just watch the rebound. Are you ****ing kidding me?

Come on man, that's exactly why people talk **** about us.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Is this game being played in Denver?

Referees are ruining this series. This isn't the WNBA.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If there was ever a time to feed Gasol the ball, it's now. Chris Andersen CANNOT guard him whatsoever.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Two fouls on Billups - very nice!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That was a horrible call on Chauncey. Just a makeup call since Kobe got fouled on the play before. I guess we are in LA.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice pass from Kobe to Odom - glad he didn't fumble it and converted the layup.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pau is so Goddamned weak. People just rip and tip the ball right out of his hands like 8 times a game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Thank you Jordan.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're getting production out of point guards! This is absurd!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

So pathetic. Odom is so damned dumb.

Denver has 6 or 8pts because we can't rebound the ball, and Andersen has blocked like 7 shots in 3 minutes.

Are we that stupid that we just allow him to swat the **** out of us every other second?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Andersen with some great blocks. But man, I can't stand that *****.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lamar odom sucks plain and simple. He can't elevate or escape the nuggets defense at all. He has no lift or quickness right now. A total liability. 

where the hell is gasol in the offense this is a damn joke. They are doubling Kobe hard and we can't get gasol the ball come on.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SO.....Birdman>>>>>>Odom? :|


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This isn't what I ecpected. I thought we'd come out better than this. Nuggets are feeling great about now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau has one shot in the entire first quarter. Way to listen to him, Lakers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ugh when is Phil gonna learn that he can't trust his bench?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Um...what the **** was that, Farmar?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I hate Luke Walton. WTF was that pass?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There ya go, LO. Way to not get blocked again by Andersen.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We are missing some very open shots - come on Farmar/Sasha. ****.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nene just committed the most egregious reaching foul in the game yet on Gasol. Two refs were watching that. No call.

Thanks.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gasol is pathetic tonight Kobe said in the paper he wants Gasol to go quick with the ball and what does he do he comes out playing too damn slow and allowing the defense to get him off balance. 

This is exactly why I wish we had gone to him early now he's not in the flow at all. 

And Sasha geesh he can't shoot any damn more there's not a shot on the floor that he can make consistently anymore I mean wide open looks. Farmar is bad tonight as well outside.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Basel said:


> We are missing some very open shots - come on Farmar/Sasha. ****.


These two have to go ASAP. It's embarrassing that both our backup guards can't make an outside shot to save their lives.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Now we gotta watch LO split the free throws. lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice pass from Bynum to Luke for the layup.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great hustle by Luke Walton. He's playing very well out there.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jesus christ, Bynum. That's the kind of **** that is inexcusable. He got intimidated by LINAS ****ING KLEIZA!!!

DUNK THE BALL YOU IDIOT!!!

Terrible reaching foul on Derek. Should've been two points for us.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL @ Luke

Everyone is scared of Andersen...not good

How can no one box out Nene? This is so so sad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice pass, Birdman.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

At least Drew made that hook over Andersen.

When is he gonna realize that all he has to do is take his time, hold the ball up high and finish his moves strong? They just aren't tall enough to defend him when he does that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> At least Drew made that hook over Andersen.
> 
> When is he gonna realize that all he has to do is take his time, hold the ball up high and finish his moves strong? They just aren't tall enough to defend him when he does that.


exactly


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

One of the weirdest games I've ever seen Kobe and Gasol not scoring or getting many shots. Yet we're up 1 somehow. 

I don't like how we're playing at all. 

I wish Bynum would rebound as well as he's scoring. Still too many offensive rebounds in this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's only taken 2 shots in this game...

Wouldn't be surprised to see him come out shooting either to close the half out of this timeout, or in the 2nd half in general.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Bynum! You have to ****ing hit those! They're easy shots!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMG Kobe...unacceptable


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL it's easy to sidestep when you get 3 steps.

Replay of that was hilarious. You could tell JVG noticed it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMG Kobe...unacceptable

Thanks for missing the first, though, Kleiza. You bum


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good work, Bynum. Now please, CONTINUE TO DUNK THE BALL.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is unbelievable. KOBE gets called for a travel?! How can you miss Kleiza's and then call that?!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is sooooo sad.

We're getting wide open shots. Wide open shots, and we can't make them. 

Gasol and Bynum are missing easy ones in the lane. Fisher, Farmar, Ariza and Vujacic are bricking everything from outside. We can't make FTs.

My Lord. Make shots guys


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd really prefer it if we were winning at the half.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

all Fisher had to do was pass the ball to Kobe instead he throws a completely dumb 1 hand push pass for a to. 

I swear I have no idea where the bball IQ of this team went I really don't.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pass by Fisher said it all. What a ****ing moron. That was the worst play of the series. 

It's like, when you think all the stupid mistakes are behind them and they'll start to play sharper, they just don't. Seriously, that was just a terrible pass. Why the hell would you even THINK about throwing that, especially with Kobe right next to you on the left?

Just...just...unbelievable.

If this team actually had brains, they'd be amazing. It's the inexcusable and stupid mistakes like that that pile up and cost you ballgames. That was a four point switch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've had some INCREDIBLY stupid turnovers in this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Billups picking up his 3rd foul is big - let's see if we can take advantage of that heading into halftime.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> all Fisher had to do was pass the ball to Kobe instead he throws a completely dumb 1 hand push pass for a to.
> 
> I swear I have no idea where the bball IQ of this team went I really don't.


Yup, and that was after Walton's ridiculous no-look behind the back piece of **** that got stolen earlier in the quarter, costing us another 2pts.

WTF are these guys thinking? Do they even look at the tape and realize that it's plays like that that cost us games. Play smart.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm troubled by the fact that we don't have our best 2 players going the role guys aren't gonna be able to carry the game. And I've seen too many games where Kobe and Gasol don't get going early and struggle to find it when they need it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza picks up his 3rd.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Another unacceptable foul on Ariza.

We just have a really dumb team because we have a bunch of really dumb guys.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big shot by Kobe. No idea how it went it, but I'll take it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol with the and-1. Kobe & Gasol starting to get going, it appears. Hopefully it carries into the 2nd half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe again scoring, this time off a horrible pass by Odom.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom's getting owned by Andersen - thank God he got the ball back, though, and scored.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

if our gimmick *** zone defense doesn't shore up we'll lose this ****ing game. Because all its causing us to do is give up open shots or fouls.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

53 points

That's just not enough with our defense. If this was a month ago, we'd have 65 by now. The number of easy shots we've missed is insane. WTF was that by Fisher? Wide open in the middle of the lane....brick.

And watching Walton play defense on Melo is like watching Mike Tyson beat up on a baby.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate being down at the half. I can't believe we're not fired up and leading by double-digits already. How are you going to let Denver come into your home court and play like this after the ***-whooping the other night and their showboating/dirty play, etc.?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a miracle. You still suck, Sasha.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sasha makes a damn 3 I'll be damned.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha Vujacic - BANG!

Thank you for hitting that, Sasha. Looks like we won't be down at the half. Tie game!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> And watching Walton play defense on Melo is like watching Mike Tyson beat up on a baby.


I literally busted out laughing at this. Good one Damian.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> What a miracle. You still suck, Sasha.


yeahhhh...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

1st half analysis. 

Nuggets are in control of the game. They are getting what they want when they are patient. We are scrambling to get buckets. We're missing so many easy shots and making some very simple minded mistakes. 

Fisher is making some baskets BUT he's making bad decisions which to me cancel out. Same with Lamar Odom. He's trying harder tonight Odom is I will give him that. 

This game is gonna come down to Kobe and gasol outscoring melo and Billups and our collective bench against JR Smith. 

and rebounds.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

and why doesn't it seem like we're playing at home. Our crowd just doesn't give us that rabid home court.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> 1st half analysis.
> 
> Nuggets are in control of the game. They are getting what they want when they are patient. We are scrambling to get buckets. We're missing so many easy shots and making some very simple minded mistakes.


I'm not so sure if I agree that we're scrambling to get buckets. We're just missing easy shots. I think if Bynum, Gasol, Odom and Ariza had made some of those shots in the lane, we'd be up 10.

I know Odom missed one he should've made, Gasol missed an easy runner, Bynum missed two and Ariza missed that layup in the first.

We really need this game. Come on guys!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> and why doesn't it seem like we're playing at home. Our crowd just doesn't give us that rabid home court.


The lights out thing is idiotic. Other arenas can distract our players at the FT line with those stupid sticks. Our fans wave them around for no reason because no one can see the damned things.

The fans also don't feel as involved when they're blacked out because they feel more like onlookers than as active participants.

Get rid of lights out. It takes away from our advantage.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

First five minutes of the 3rd qtr are huge. Lakers need to pound the ball inside, and Kobe needs to have the ball all the time.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah 1st 5 may tell the tale so to speak.Man I'm nervous about this one. Doesn't feel good at all. We can't really take a lead and build on it we're just scrambling back to tie the score. Gotta get off our heels.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lynx said:


> First five minutes of the 3rd qtr are huge. Lakers need to pound the ball inside, and Kobe needs to have the ball all the time.


This.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe Kenyon Martin is hitting that shot so much tonight. We keep leaving him open. Guard the guy for ****'s sake.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We ****ing suck at rebounding. This is just sad.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This team just isn't good enough. It's time to come to terms with that.

The repetitive stupid mistakes prove it. That rebound by Birdman iced this one, as far as I'm concerned.

Better luck next year. Don't tell me Pau is a good rebounder when he allows that to happen.

Not even Kobe is good enough to help these losers win this series.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

When you get destroyed on the boards like the Lakers are, it's not a case of not hustling or not having the heart.

These guys just aren't good enough.

Pau Gasol is what he is. He isn't going to change, and he's not good enough to keep these guys off the boards.

Chris Andersen has dominated the last two games. That is pathetically sad on so many levels.

I'll be cheering hard for Orlando in the Finals. I hate this Nuggets team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rebounds are pretty much the only reason we're losing this game right now.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This team just isn't good enough. It's time to come to terms with that.
> 
> The repetitive stupid mistakes prove it. That rebound by Birdman iced this one, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> ...


No I can't accept that!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice block by Gasol - too bad Brown couldn't hit the 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And once again...rebounds...

Pathetic. Pathetic. Pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon Brown putting Chris Andersen on a poster!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Love seeing that hustle by Ariza.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

3 straight turnovers by Denver - PLEASE TAKE ADVANTAGE, LA!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

2 horrible passes by chaucey..2 easy steals by pau


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom for 3! Tie game!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The CANDYMAN DELIVERS!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Odom big 3..la on 7 0 run...nice


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

We're playing damn good right now!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great defense by Shannon Brown on Billups! 24-second violation!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

well ****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This team just isn't good enough. It's time to come to terms with that.
> 
> The repetitive stupid mistakes prove it. That rebound by Birdman iced this one, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> ...


I think someone needs to calm down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The score has been tied after every quarter so far - what are the chances this game goes to overtime?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So...do Kobe & Pau get a rest here to start the 4th?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad, bad possession by the Lakers right there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lamar Odom Throws It Down! **** Yeah!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Andersen gets dunked on again! That was awesome!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Candyman Can!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Offensive foul on Nene, his 5th! And then gets hit with a technical! I love it!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Cris said:


> Candyman Can!


:laugh:

i like that name


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Candy Man gives the Lakers a 7-point lead.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Candyman!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice seeing 'Melo come over and check on Kobe to make sure he's okay. That was a hard foul. Easily could've been called a flagrant.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon Brown to beat the shot clock buzzer! Lakers by 11!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Come on LAKERS


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom has been terrific for us tonight. Without him, we lose this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's please not let Linas ****ing Kleiza be the one to get Denver back in the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And just like that it's back to a 4-point game. 

LET'S GO LAKERS! TURN IT UP A NOTCH!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nene fouls out. 

Hit the road, Jack!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher's back in - which Fisher will we see?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Trevor Ariza with a chance for a 3-point play! Hell yeah!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, Kobe doesn't get fouled. Ever. In case you guys didn't know that.

Gasol with 5 blocks - great to see from him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom misses both. ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nine blocks combined for Gasol/Odom. That's HUGE.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a beautiful pass from Kobe to Odom for the layup + the harm! Kobe's 8th assist tonight!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Candyman


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And that'll do it. Game over. Lakers take a 3-2 series lead!

:champagne:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lamar mother****ing Odom Now this is what the **** I'm talking about this is it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> When you get destroyed on the boards like the Lakers are, it's not a case of not hustling or not having the heart.
> 
> These guys just aren't good enough.
> 
> ...


*REVERSE JYNX WORKS AGAIN!!!*

Yee Laker faithful, does anyone know the record of my reverse jynx? It seriously works like 85% of the time!

Good game from Lamar. Rebound like we did in the 4th and we might actually win this.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Game analysis. 

Great adjustments by Phil Jackson.Putting Kobe at the Pg spot brillant birllant move. This is why Phil jackson is a Hall of Famer. 

he basically decided that the only way for others to truly get involved is take the ball outa Kobe's hand and let others generate things for themselves therefore Odom shows up, Bynum shows up, Fisher, brown alittle bit. 

Thats why he is here as coach Phil Jackson and Lamar Odom were the MVP's of this game. 

Great coaching adjustment. we spread them out and dumped it to the middle. 

Thats coaching.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*phew*

That's all I got.

Finish'em off in Game 6. I don't wanna see Game 7.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nice win for the Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I told you guys the Lakers were going to win this game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I really need to see JR Smith dance now I really need to see this clown bust a move, dance a jig, get his roll on.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Candyman Delivers!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Now we need Cleveland to take their next game, then finish out the series on Friday so the players can get a couple days rest.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Cris said:


>


Dude, I love that movie. "Pure Imagination" is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Basel said:


>


Lamar wants some of that candy!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Basel said:


>


did anyone else find this incredibly creepy and gross?

Three sisters dating the same dude? :wtf:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

was karl complaining about the refs in his post game presser


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

clien said:


> was karl complaining about the refs in his post game presser


thats what basel said


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

clien said:


> was karl complaining about the refs in his post game presser


Indeed he was.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL at Karl after the game didn't seem to mind the calls last game too much. Nene did get screwed tonight some of those fouls on him were ticky tac. But Bynum got a couple as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> "I thought they got the benefit of the whistle," Karl said. "Every player in my locker room is frustrated, from guards to big guys. Gasol goes after at least 20 jump shots, 20 shots to the rim and gets one foul; our big guys have 16. Nene has six fouls, three or four of them don't exist."
> 
> Karl said he didn't want to get himself fined before agreeing with Orlando coach Stan Van Gundy, whose team leads Cleveland 3-1 in the Eastern Conference finals.
> 
> "In the post game we're lobbying for the league to help us with the refereeing," he said. "This is too good of a series. It's too good of teams competing that we're sitting here just confused by the whistle."


http://espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=290527013


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Just got home from a great night of drinking, and Lakers style basketball.

Tonight was something I had to see. I knew, that if Phil Jackson was really insane and senile that he would stick to his rotations no matter what and we'd lose the game. But to my surprise, we got a bunch of nice adjustments that seemed to confuse Denver and really play to the lakers strengths. This whole series we have been playing the game the Nuggets want to play, tonight was the first time it started looking a little more like Lakers basketball.

Firstly, this was one of the most intelligent games Kobe has played in his career throughout the playoffs. Phil Jackson's plan to have Kobe run the offense reminiscent to the Lakers/Suns playoff series was brilliant. If they are going to double and triple team you, make them pay for it. And thats what Kobe did tonight. As Kobe said at the end of the game, the change was risky, but it really worked out well. His leadership tonight was on full display. His maturity as well... Not long ago, Kobe probably wouldn't have given this plan much effort. 

Lamar Odom stepped up big as well. He's been fighting through injury, but some times it just seemed like he wasn't all there. And with Lamar's track record, its easy to turn on him. Tonight he really showed up though. He didn't let getting blocked a couple times by Birdman kill his confidence completely, he just kept at it and he was the difference maker tonight. 

Shannon Brown was big. His defense at the end, and the momentum changing dunk was huge. Phil leaving Shannon in there to ensure that the Lakers get off to a good start in the fourth was what I was hoping to see. While we waited for them to come back from the break, me and my friend were like.. PLEASE don't let Fisher be in there... And we were both surprised that Brown was still ****ing in there! 

I think Bynum had a nice game. Going inside really helped spread the floor out a bit, and it showed that we are a much bigger team than Denver.. We just need to use it. I was fine with Bynum sitting in the fourth, not because he played bad, but because Lamar Odom was awesome and we need him to keep rolling. If Lamar plays like that, he can stay in there as long as he wants. But if he goes back to 1/8 guy, then I want Bynum to close out with Gasol. 

It was a good game. In my opinion Denver is over. 

Even if Lakers drop game six, there is no way Lakers wont win game 7 at home.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar grew some balls today and played like a man out there. POTG for sure. Pau brought it as well. Lets give some props to Bynum who played an excellent 1st half. The big fella was a big reason we kept it close early on.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

all we need is for bynum to give us a good 15 minutes in the first half, so kobe doesn't have to carry too much of the load. 

btw, did anyone see john ireland call steve hartman out after game 2 (i think it was)? he basically clowned on him, saying he knows nothing about basketball (he criticized phil).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

There is a reason we have been pleading for more playing time for Shannon Brown.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Do you think Chris Andersen believes that it was the refs who dunked over him twice last night?

God, I hate these Nuggets.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

someone needs to get a gif of Lamar's dunk on Andersen as well


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Bynum needs to stop fading away when he shoots. Go strong to the basket.

I wasn't really impressed with Odom's game. He brought the energy, but I thought he could have made smarter decisions. The plays where he was blocked by Birdman I thought he could have dished off to Pau for easy dunks. 

Speaking of Pau, it is sad that we still won't give him the ball after he mentions it to the press. Instead we give it to Bynum. That's a mistake.

Kobe didn't play well in the 4th quarter.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

getting the ball into the post was a start. Now we ned to work on getting it to right big. Pau makes things happen when he gets the ball. While I prefer going to Bynum in the post over shooting jumpshots, he is nowhere near as efficient as Pau. That guy creates points on offense and he needs more touches.


----------

